# Solved - ffmpeg wird nicht gebaut

## Erdie

Hallo,

ein emerge -N world wollte ffmpeg neu bauen:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616  USE="a52*"

erdie ~ # emerge --oneshot ffmpeg

```

das wollte ich prompt tun und bekam folgenden Fehler:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616 to /

 * ffmpeg-0.4.9-p20070616.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ffmpeg-0.4.9-p20070616.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ffmpeg-0.4.9-p20070616.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616/work

 * Applying ffmpeg-libdir-2007.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying ffmpeg-shared-gcc4.1.patch ...                                [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616/work/ffmpeg ...

ERROR: Xvid not found

If you think configure made a mistake, make sure you are using the latest

version from SVN.  If the latest version fails, report the problem to the

ffmpeg-devel@mplayerhq.hu mailing list or IRC #ffmpeg on irc.freenode.net.

Include the log file "config.err" produced by configure as this will help

solving the problem.

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616.ebuild, line  142:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      ./configure \

 *              --prefix=/usr \

 *              --libdir=/usr/$(get_libdir) \

 *              --shlibdir=/usr/$(get_libdir) \

 *              --mandir=/usr/share/man \

 *              --enable-static --enable-shared \

 *              "--cc=$(tc-getCC)" \

 *              ${myconf} || die "configure failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   configure failed

```

Jetzt könnte ja einer sagen, "hoppla" Du mußt xvid vorher emergen. Dummerweise ist xvid bereits emerged, genauseo wie ffmpeg. Ich möchte ja nur das zusätzliche useflag anpassen. Hat jemand eine Idee, was hier faul ist?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## ChrisJumper

Huhu Erdie,

vielleicht, auch wenn es etwas komisch klingt, einfach das xvid Usefalg von ffmpeg zusätzlich setzen? Oder hast du das schon?

Mfg Chris

----------

## Erdie

Hallihallo,

ich habe global ein xvid useflag gesetzt. Was meinst Du mit " ..von ffmpeg"?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah ok..

Naja ffmpeg hat doch auch ein Xvid-Usefleg.

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -pv ffmpeg
> 
> ..
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616  USE="X aac encode ogg oss sdl theora truetype vorbis zlib -a52 (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -mmx -network -test -threads -v4l -x264 -xvid" 2,223 kB 
> ...

 

Hier bei mir hab ich das jetzt nicht gesetzt. Bei dir sollte es aber, dank Eintrag in /etc/make.conf wie du sagst, global schon gesetzt sein.

Ab hier fällt mir auch nix mehr ein...

----------

## Erdie

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass sich ffmpeg emergen läßt wenn ich das xvid - flag entferne. Ich möchte aber ffmpeg mit xvid übersetzen. Da xivd aber installiert ist und ich ffmpeg bisher immer emergen konnte (es ging ja nur um einen re-emerge wegen des a54 - flags), wundert es mich umso mehr, dass der configure Vorgang fehlschlägt. Sehr merkwürdig, jeder Hinweis sei wilkommen  :Wink: 

Danke

Erdie

----------

## franzf

Bist du dir sicher dass es configure ist?

Du hast ja noch die Sources in /var/tmp/portage/usw. Geh mal da rein wo ffmpeg liegt und starte ./configure. Wenn dem so ist können wir ja mal da weiter schauen.

Aber vllt. ist ja irgendwas falsch gelaufen und es hilft ganz simpel xvid neu zu bauen (nehme aber an du hast das auch schon versucht...)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Erdie

Hust ähm nunja .. hehe

..

das wars. Ich habe einfach xvid neu gebaut und jetzt gehts. Sachen gibts .   :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke

Erdie

----------

## ChrisJumper

Äh!

Trivial-Lösungen :)

Mir passiert es auch immer wieder das ich sowas mach mal vergesse. Dachte aber auch das du das ausprobiert hast...

viel Spaß beim schauen!

----------

## Erdie

Nundenn, verstehen tue ich das trotzdem nicht. Ich habe sogar zwischenzeitlich mal daran gedacht und mit dem Gedanken "Das kanns ja nicht sein .." wieder verworfen. Hätte ich es man doch mal versucht   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bbgermany

Manchmal sind es die einfachsten Lösungen auf die man nicht oder erst zum Schluss kommt.

MfG. Stefan

----------

